# What about drinking alcohol while cutting or trying to mantain??



## fgarcez (Mar 3, 2005)

I would like to know if there is anyone who can give an accurate answer for this question, because I know lot's of guy's who drink once a week the whole year and can get cut and also mantain it with no problem at all. What does the alcohol really do to my body that is so bad, even if it is once a week or once every 2 weeks...


Best regards...

Be Strong, be tough...

Garze


----------



## LW83 (Mar 3, 2005)

Alcohol downgrades protein synthesis/absorbtion.  That alone is reason enough for me to quit.


----------



## MorteSubite (Mar 3, 2005)

I don't think one cheat day with a beer a week is gonna make that much of an impact.. Seriously, it is detrimental, but a drink a week isn't gonna kill you or put you that far back in progress.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 3, 2005)

It slows down protein systhesis, causes dehydration, if you drink to much you can't eat the next day, and probably some other stuff I don't even know about.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 3, 2005)

MorteSubite said:
			
		

> I don't think one cheat day with a beer a week is gonna make that much of an impact.. Seriously, it is detrimental, but a drink a week isn't gonna kill you or put you that far back in progress.



I highly doubt any of the pro's drink.  Why is that?  I mean its not THAT bad..

If you dont want to compete, then fine drink it up.  But if your anal like me, you wont.  Even though I dont plan to compete anytime soon.


----------



## merry (Mar 3, 2005)

You can get a litter (like Vc ,Vb),but not too much!(my English is poor,I cannot understand your cut and mantain)


----------



## MorteSubite (Mar 3, 2005)

Yes, I do understand it causes setbacks, however, I am not talking about a person who is looking to compete.  

I cut back my drinking from 4-5 drinks a week to 1 every week or two now because I realize its harmful effects. 

For someone who is trying to concentrate more on their diet and fitness, I believe cheat meals can be beneficial to overall well being in the long run.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 3, 2005)

Cheat meals and drinking are two different things.


----------



## Cold Iron (Mar 3, 2005)

Drinking is my re-feed   

If you're maintaining or bulking, drinking on occasion in moderation, is ok. A definite no-no for trying to cut though. It all depends on your goals.


----------



## MorteSubite (Mar 3, 2005)

I was thinking of alcohol being the cheat part of the meal


----------



## Flex (Mar 3, 2005)

1 drink/week isnt definitely not going to kill you, or impede your BB.

Coming from a former rockstar, binge drinking will slow it down though


----------

